# 23 or 24" monitor



## bobby23 (Mar 28, 2011)

I want to buy a new either 23 or 24" monitor. The choices are: 
ASUS ML238H
Asus MS246H
Asus MS238H
Benq G2420HD
Dell ST2410

I am thinking of Asus MS246H because it is very stylish looking, affordable and doesn't compromise features. My main uses are connecting PS3 (this is actually the sole reason I am buying a new monitor because my old 19" LCD monitor does not have HDCP and I WANT A NEW MONITOR), watching HD movies and playing PC games. Please comment.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

at wht price you are gettin Asus MS246H?


----------



## bobby23 (Mar 31, 2011)

online price is around 12k theitdepot.com, i am sure i will get for less than 12k if i buy from a shop

My budget is 12.5k max. HDCP must for PS3 and no less than 23"

come on guys post something. I gave my choices, my budget and my needs, what else should I mention?


----------



## noob (Mar 31, 2011)

Get an LED Monitor


----------



## bobby23 (Mar 31, 2011)

u mean LED-lit LCD right? is it good for gaming especially when connected to ps3?? are they worth it and any particular problem with LED which will affect gaming? any models which are good other than listed above?


----------

